# Driving the A1 clubsport quattro Design Study on the Las Vegas Strip



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This year we had the chance to sample, albeit shortly, the Audi A1 clubsport quattro. We've filed a full report complete with plenty of original photography and even more in the associated photo gallery. Read it here after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

*Driving in Vegas*

Great article and great photos. I love looking at these pics of the A1. Thanks.


----------

